# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Met with 3DMonstr's Founder today at Inside 3D Printing Conference - Photos

## Eddie

Hey, just wanted to share a few photos with you guys.  I had the opportunity to meet with 3DMonstr's Founder, Ben Reytblat today at the Inside 3D Printing conference in New York City.  While they didn't have a working printer at the show, they did have the prototype, which I was very enthusiastic about.  This quad extruder printer does a lot that no other 3D printers on the market today can.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished working product that is expected to start shipping in June or July.  It has a massive build size of 8 cubic feet.  

When talking with Reyblat, you can tell he really knows what he's doing, and I'd be surprised if this printer doesn't surprise a lot of people.

Here are a few photos I took of the 3DMonstr, an Mr. Reyblat.

----------


## bototheclown

> Hey, just wanted to share a few photos with you guys.


Many thanks for sharing! Very much appreciated.

Can't wait to see the final product and get one of those T-REX-24!

----------

